# Red Seal query



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

My husband and I have our own plumbing and heating firm here in the UK and know that when we finally get to Canada (BC) that we will have to sit our red seal to start up our business over there. 

I understand that you cant buy the study guides for plumbers and gasfitters until we are there and doing the exmas but can anyone advise us what books we can buy to make a head start?

Thanks 

Rx


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Exam*



WhiteRose said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I have our own plumbing and heating firm here in the UK and know that when we finally get to Canada (BC) that we will have to sit our red seal to start up our business over there.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Try this link : ExamBank - Practice Plumber Exams
Hopefully it will work for you.
MandyB


----------

